# The Ships Galley Cafe



## Rubex (Mar 21, 2016)

The Ships Galley Cafe belongs to the owners of Snetterton Park, where a popular Sunday market has been running for over 25 years. In 2008 plans were put in place to demolish the cafe to make way for 7 new units, 4 of which were set to become car dealerships. I could imagine in its heyday this place would have been thriving; twenty years ago the steel shacks of the market were innovative but people no longer want to be blown about in the wind and rain, so the market has seen a decline in visitors who now favour shopping centres and the internet.





















































































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Mar 21, 2016)

Very nicely done.  I'll give this a visit soon, going by the location of this.


----------



## tazong (Mar 21, 2016)

Very unusual place - thats not something you will see everyday - looking at that last picture - would OF been great if they had tables and chairs on the roof(deck) to eat your lunch and drink your tea.
Thanks for sharing - liked that a lot.


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 21, 2016)

That's an unusual looking building, nice post and pics


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice report actually not in bad condition considering its location great photos.


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 21, 2016)

blimey, that looks worse than when I went there ! good set of pics Rubex...


----------



## Rubex (Mar 21, 2016)

tazong said:


> Very unusual place - thats not something you will see everyday - looking at that last picture - would OF been great if they had tables and chairs on the roof(deck) to eat your lunch and drink your tea.
> Thanks for sharing - liked that a lot.



Yeah and they could have put a plank on the roof for the kids to jump off into a ball pit!! :laugh:


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 21, 2016)

That's great Rubex, very unusual, I enjoyed this, great pics and thanks for sharing


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 21, 2016)

I enjoy theme restaurants - brings back childhood memories  You can tell from the price list this place went down the tubes a long time ago. Nice bog shot.


----------



## smiler (Mar 21, 2016)

That place has got something about it Rubex, makes you want to go there, Proper Job I loved it, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Mar 21, 2016)

A bit different that one Rubex. Expertly photographed as usual!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 21, 2016)

Went there last year with my lad,sorry but it didn't really do it for me... the toy emporium on the other hand


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 22, 2016)

Think it should be called Ship Wreck now!!Still you've a great collection of shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 22, 2016)

That was a good day.especislly you going over the fence.I have been back today and it's all been cleared.the barrel has gone.the gates.inside is just a shell.I reckon it will be demolished soon.you got a nice set here miss rubex and just in time by the looks of it


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Mar 22, 2016)

I really like this Rubex - the external is so cool!


----------



## Bones out (Mar 22, 2016)

I noticed with some sense of loss, that the huge toy and model shop has closed it's doors. 

Not much left there at all now. Good snaps BTW.


----------



## degenerate (Mar 24, 2016)

You'd still be a landlubber on this ship! Great shots Rubex


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 9, 2016)

I could think of so many uses for something like this, such a cool and unique exterior!


----------

